# Wolverine in Utah......guh



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's the KUTV story:

http://kutv.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_12319.shtml


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Wolverine Auction tags here we come!!!! wahoooooo!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

1 wolverine huh? We should probably issue 5,000 tags.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

First bigfoot and now a wolverine? It's only a matter of time til I catch the Bearlake monster


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, yeah, yeah; we got Bigfoot, we got Elvis, we got albino whitetails; now wolverines. You'd think someone could get a Utah wolf video.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Prolly sumpin to do with the selenium levels.

.


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think its a wolverine.... I think its one of the malformed/mutated bison that lontree has been talking about.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

says there are an estimated 250-300 in the American rocky mountains and cascades combined. Finding one of those anywhere would be a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

We better trap it, put a collar on it, embed a chip and follow it around to make sure it's okay. And, of coarse, keep anything other than biology students at least 20 miles from it. It's own wilderness area would be nice.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Prolly sumpin to do with the selenium levels.
> 
> .


**** I nearly peed on myself laughing at this...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

elkaddict11 said:


> I don't think its a wolverine.... I think its one of the malformed/mutated bison that lontree has been talking about.


Yep all of a sudden after 10,000 years the inbreeding has finally caught up with them and when you couple that with selenium levels....well oh my heck you have this mutant running around.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> We better trap it, put a collar on it, embed a chip and follow it around to make sure it's okay. And, of coarse, keep anything other than biology students at least 20 miles from it. It's own wilderness area would be nice.


Please, I do not recommend releasing a wolverine into a Rocky Mountain wilderness area. It will contract some disease from domestic sheep and die in a month.

Uh....I'm not trying to be funny.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And if you wouldn't have spent time checking your spelling and grammar, you would have had top of the page.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> And if you wouldn't have spent time checking your spelling and grammar, you would have had top of the page.


I don't care who you are, that right there was funny


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

This is exactly opposite the response I expected:

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/58157684-78/wolverine-wildlife-utah-species.html.csp

I was certain my earlier sarcasm would end up being an accurate prediction.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Cooky said:


> This is exactly opposite the response I expected:
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/58157684-78/wolverine-wildlife-utah-species.html.csp
> 
> I was certain my earlier sarcasm would end up being an accurate prediction.


One wolverine means there are actually millions!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw a wolverine near East Canyon in the late 80s with my mom and dad on the road that connects to Jeremy Ranch. 

My dad reported it and took a guy from the DWR to the location and he took castings of the footprints. 

I don't remember much about what transpired afterward but I remember being told it was the first wolverine sighting in years and it seems like we were in the newspaper. 

The dates don't jive with this story though... :?


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't figure out why they would have deer carcasses hanging with trail cams watching. Wonder what they didn't see on those cams? Hybrids? Coyotes on steroids?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I didn't know they had left...


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I cut a set of tracks ~20 years ago, within sight of where Osbourn Russell saw one in the 1840s. Then again I am seeing a lot of the same things I was seeing 20 years ago.


----------

